# DPP P8 900W Problem mit dem Relai



## devon (30. November 2011)

Ich hab seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem 2Monat alten Dark Power Pro P8 900W, kann aber auch älter sein da ich von euch aus der RMA ein gebrauchtes Gerät bekommen habe. 
Hatte damals ein P7 850W eingeschickt ein Monat vor Garantie Ende d.h. das meine Garantie jetzt weg ist seit dem 30.10.
Also das P8 macht dauerhaft alle ca 10-30seks kurz 2sek wie ein Brutzeln am Relais normal wird das ja nicht sein und besteht da nicht brandgefahr wenn da die ganze zeit so Funken rumbrutzeln, laufen tuts Spannungen sind auch da.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (30. November 2011)

Hallo

Hast du die Möglichkeit dieses Geräusch aufzuzeichnen?


----------



## devon (30. November 2011)

Ich habs probiert nur man hört im dem video nur die lüfter, also den vom Netzteil der hat immer ma wieder Bock schnell zu drehn und zu nerven.


----------

